# van you keep anything elsei n the tank...



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

i have 2 plecos abotu 3 " and a albino oscar about 4 " im getting a breeding pair soon should i just take them out and leave the breeding pair alone in there or no?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

My vote would be take everything out of the tank. Did you ask Ash if they were breeding like crazy in a shoal? Or were they previously separated?


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

in a hsaol with liek 5 or caribes heh so that means they should f*** like crazy by them selfs in this breeding tank heh


----------

